# A few pics fro the K9 school last year



## k9barco (Nov 16, 2007)

I used to attend 2 x per year until barco died and I got too old and beat up , but still had fun at the fall 2010 class. Here are a few photo's from Steinig Tal kennel in Campbellsport Wi.

I will be looking for a working line pup soon for my retirement years.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Can my dog come and play? 

Very cool pictures, I bet you have a ton of stories and experiences to share!


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

nice


----------



## k9barco (Nov 16, 2007)

I was never a great trainer but I do understand the importance of good foundation training; something that alot of decoys donot have the patience for.

One of the best decoys I ever met was Adrian Moreno from the windy city ring club in Chicago. French Ring is much more involved than Schutzhund and I have seen some of the young pups that Adrian titled.
The guy is an incredible trainer.

I am looking forward to our next pup, but at 59, I just don't have quick enough reflexes to bo any serious bitework.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I doubt you're as decrepit as you say!! Good luck puppy hunting


----------

